# Sense and Sensibility (1995) - Score with images - Best parts of the suite (exposition for the Best Dramatic Film Score Award 1996)



## HansZimmer

The score of the film "Sense and Sensibility" (1995) has been nominated at the Academy Awards of 1996 for "Best original dramatic score". Composers: Patrick Doyle (main) and Tony Hymas ("My Father's Favourite").

If I remember correctly, this is score was also posted by @DaveM in the discussion about film music.

Composers: Patrick Doyle and Tony Hymas.

The structure of the video:
00:00 My Father's Favourite (composed by Tony Hymas)
05:27 Willoughby
07:07 Weep You No More Sad Fountains
10:13 Combe Magna
13:13 Miss Grey
15:35 Leaving London
17:48 The Dreame
20:20 Throw The Coins (final climax)


----------

